# Soldat dedicated server

## Morso

Juu elikkäs ongelmana ois semmonen kun pitäis saada toi soldat serveri pyörimään gentoolla, mutta kun laitan sen winellä päälle, niin kyllähän se sinne aulaserverille rekisteröityy, mutta ping on 9999. Lanissa peli toimii kyllä ihan moitteettomasti. Olen asiasta kyseltyäni ymmärtänyt että noiden porttien kanssa pitäisi jotain säätää... Koneessa on kiinni Alinkin RR24AP (i) wlan motukka. Olen aika uusi Gentoon ja yleensäkin Linuxin käyttäjä. Tämä serveri projekti (jos sitä sellaiseksi voi kutsua) on ensimmäinen kosketukseni Linuxiin tai yleensäkään mihinkään Unixiin.

Kiitos avusta jo etukäteen...

----------

